
Rothschild family wealth five times worlds top 8Baires combined - wasi0013
http://www.wakingtimes.com/2017/01/20/rothschild-family-wealth-five-times-worlds-top-8-billionaires-combined/
======
basicplus2
"allowed Rothschild to profit immensely during the French Revolution by
providing financing and war materials to Austria"

Similar to the Bush family activity

[https://www.theguardian.com/world/2004/sep/25/usa.secondworl...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2004/sep/25/usa.secondworldwar)

------
MR4D
Article is heavily based on this -
[http://www.investopedia.com/updates/rothschild-family-net-
wo...](http://www.investopedia.com/updates/rothschild-family-net-worth-
explained/)

Also seems to be clickbait.

------
roryisok
baires? Are we really making this a word?

